# Abdomen Supine: AP and Lateral only



## SharL  (Oct 8, 2009)

Our transplant team now is doing these regularly:  Supien abdomen, 1 AP view, 1 Lateral view.  I dont see lateral view as an option for any of the abdomen codes, 74000 = 1 view, 74010 - AP and add'l oblique and cone - min 2 views and 74020 - complete.  

How would one code 2 view Abdomen AP and lateral ? 

Thank you.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 8, 2009)

74020


----------

